# A great use for the DSi camera.



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/Bi7BoDvCVXI&feature=related


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

>.>


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 25, 2010)

Haha, boys and there boobs!


----------



## Ricano (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> >.>


We know that's not your cup of tea.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye is angry at boobs because boobs are not rooster! xD


----------



## John102 (Mar 25, 2010)

Haha, wow, that is pretty funny.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now now.. be nice!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if it was, why would I bother distorting an MS Paint image on my DSi when I can have the real thing?! XD


----------



## John102 (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because then your boyfriend would find out and break up with you, then you would have to move back to Pennsylvania with your parents =D


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...what? First of all, by "the real thing", I meant..._his_... XD And even if I did mean what I assume you thought, we look at that stuff _together_, so there's no reason he would be mad... XD Besides, nothing could ever make us break up. =p

Okay, that's probably TMI, but whatever. XD


----------



## John102 (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OGAWD, MENTAL PICTURES SDGTVSILHVSG


----------



## Ricano (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a limit on when you should just keep stuff like that on the DL.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 25, 2010)

Lmfao


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 25, 2010)

Don't show this to nook.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd use Warioware DIY instead.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You watch pr0nz togethor?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybeh... ;3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 25, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'awww. :3


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmmmm, maybe they should have made the skin a peachish color, rather than white.
I don't like pale boobs.


----------



## Wish (Mar 25, 2010)

roflmao. XD I will laugh my ass off if anyone actually does this.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. Hawt   


I dont know if it's just me but gay boys are like cute together :3


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 25, 2010)

ohwait

FAPFAPFAP.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 25, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> ohwait
> 
> FAPFAPFAP.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 25, 2010)

Tye likes manboobs?

That's a laugh.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 25, 2010)

This thread is so ghey.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

See, the great thing about gay relationships is that you're more equal than a straight couple. Straight couples tend to be overly protective about everything the other person does, and they just don't get along as well because of their differences. If a straight guy so much as looks at another girl, his girlfriend will more than likely get on his case about it and start an argument. Or if a straight girl has a picture of a hot celebrity in their room or something, you can bet that the boyfriend will get pissed. And it's not just attractive situations like that, it's also little things like the girl getting mad at the guy playing to many games, or the guy getting mad at the girl for shopping too much, etc. Obviously, these situations can also apply to gay relationships, nor does it happen in _all_ straight relationships, but it doesn't happen nearly as much in gay relationships, because gay couples tend to be on a closer level of connection. Why? Maybe it's just because there are a lot more straight couples than gay couples, so the chances of people getting into bad straight relationships is better. Maybe it's because gay couples can just understand each other better, being the same gender. Whatever the reason, you'll see a lot more successful gay couples than straight couples. But I'm ranting way off topic now, so I should probably stop... XD


----------



## Caleb (Mar 25, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> This thread is so ghey.


*slaps* Dont fall to the temptations of TBT!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had a boyfriend, i'd be just as jealous. Don't steruyatype straight relationships like that.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say _all_ straight relationships were like that. And what would you be jealous of?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he put a poster of some guy in his room i'd be pissed and hurt.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 25, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up fagget.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 25, 2010)

oh dear... I knew there's something dodgy when I used it... ;_;


----------



## Caleb (Mar 25, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attention everyone! It's happened again.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 25, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(smirk)

Anyway... it's clever how just those straight lines... manipulated in the right way, you got those.


----------



## Vivi (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now you are an expert in the differences in gay and straight relationships?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 25, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's never even had a straight relationship. He's just generalizing.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, he had a girlfriend named Sarah.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said _a celebrity_. Now, I wouldn't ever do that, but only because I don't care for celebrities. Of course, if the example was _a hot video game character_, then things would be different... XD Either way, their just pictures, and that doesn't mean that the person loves the person in the picture. The fact that they find someone else hot doesn't mean that they don't think that _you're_ hot. When Andrew and I see a hot guy, we mention it. Neither of us gets jealous, because we both know that we're attracted to each other more than any other person. If you're jealous because your boyfriend/girlfriend thinks someone else is hot other than you, than you're just insecure about your relationship, and you probably aren't meant for each other. There are _millions_ of people out there. It's only natural that you're going to think some of them are hot. Isn't it worse to lie to your boyfriend/girlfriend than to be honest? Obviously, that doesn't mean you should go up to every person you think is hot and say "OMG, THEY'RE SOOOOO HOT!!!", but it doesn't mean you should keep everything in, either. I guess gay relationships just have an advantage in these situations because they can agree with each other on who they think is hot, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Deanna. And another almost-girlfrend, Asheley. Obviously, neither worked out. XD


----------



## Gnome (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're*

>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People are just jealous or not jealous. You and Andrew aren't jealous people. Doesn't mean every gay relationship is like yours.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you're right in that it's the people who are jealous, not whether they're gay or straight. But still, there's no reason to be jealous in situations like that. It only hurts your relationship.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 25, 2010)

Finally, something the DSi is good for, other than being a total waste of money.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Finally, something the DSi is good for, other than being a total waste of money.


inb4tye'sfanboyraeg


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Finally, something the DSi is good for, other than being a total waste of money.


Yeah, because the bigger, brighter screens, longer stylus, better sound, adjustable brightness, cameras, music recording, playback, and distortion, browser, increased CPU and RAM, internal flash memory, SD card support, improved wireless connectivity, DSi-enhanced and DSi-only games, and DSiWare don't exist. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT, NINJA'D. D:< XD


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 25, 2010)

haha one of my friends would do that all the time when it barely came out XD
(not liz)

we would take pics of dudes and make them breast and it would so piss em of! XDD *sigh* immatureness is great :]


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw you posting, and I was like, "OSHI-", and then I had to post it very soon.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 25, 2010)

This is what, even I don't...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 25, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> This is what, even I don't...


boobs Ninty and homsexuals.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 25, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hom.

lolque


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of it is useless now. Since we'll have that stuff and 100X more on the 3DS.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 25, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but that won't be here for some years that's to keep us amused.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 25, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not years. Next year.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, in another year, lol.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 25, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT DSi came out a year ago so that's TWO years. _years._


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

You guys will have WarioWare: DIY to help you wait!

Think of all the dirty games you could make! >:}


----------



## Gnome (Mar 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> You guys will have WarioWare: DIY to help you wait!
> 
> Think of all the dirty games you could make! >:}


All touch games. and most game ideas have been taken. Since Japan already has it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are infinite possibilities though!

I call dibs on a game about TBT.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you like longer ;]



Sorry Tye had to be done <3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna put that, but then I was like, "Nah, I am not that mean."

Thanks Kelsi! xD


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not mean...  just had to be done  ;D



But srsly im not mean, I luff Tye ... NOT LIKE THAT THOUGH .. >:3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KELSI LIEKS TEH GHEY D00DS! WEEE OOO! WEEE OOO!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, but length doesn't matter. It's how you use it. ;D


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*<big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big></big>*</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> You guys will have WarioWare: DIY to help you wait!
> 
> Think of all the dirty games you could make! >:}


Yay! My idea might actually work!

@OP: This is nothing new. And here I was expecting something fun.  :'(


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> You guys will have WarioWare: DIY to help you wait!
> 
> Think of all the dirty games you could make! >:}


Oh, I have plenty in mind. ;3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already watched one where you tapped then it become erect.

Lol, they should of called it "I'd Tap That" xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where?! On YouTube?! I MUST SEE THESE WONDERFUL CREATIONS!! =O XD

EDIT: Never mind, I found it. Not the greatest. XD <small>I can make much better. ;3</small>


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh noes. I'm so jealous of the 2 or 3 DSi-only shovelware games, the stretched out graphics, a longer stylus that has little to no effect on the gameplay, the reduced battery span, the CPU and RAM that has practically no use, the features a flashcard can do, a feature that can be fixed by moving to a brighter/darker room and a toned-down version of a digital camera.

BRB, getting a DSi.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pick five up for me!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, go without DSiWare and DSi-only/enhanced games and all the new features. And the DSi-only/enhanced games that are available right now may be all third party shovelware, but there are better things coming. And there's a ton of great DSiWare available.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just wait a year and get 3D graphics.

Your choice, bro.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people can't wait. Like me. You expect me to go a full year without the latest games?! Pfft, no way.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Name one game that is proven to be coming out in the next year exclusively for DSi(Excluding DSiWare) that would be so freaking amazing that someone would buy a DSi just to play it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing that interests me announced yet (excluding DSiWare), but I'm sure they'll be something before the year's up. And why exclude DSiWare?! There's a lot of great DSiWare games available, all of which are only available on a DSi/DSi XL.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I would not buy a system just for downloadable game bits.

EDIT: Okay, I would buy a PS3 if that is what Patapon 3 comes out on, but they could make it a disc and then it would be ultra epic!


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Mar 26, 2010)

Remember the ds motto, children! "Touching is good!"


----------



## merinda! (Mar 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, are you talking about moobs?

lawl.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Mar 26, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's offensive. Half the time, it's a disease you jerk.


----------



## merinda! (Mar 26, 2010)

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even know until just then.
Chill.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Mar 26, 2010)

Chill? CHILL? Tell that to Satan! Not me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 26, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? No! XD


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## -Aaron (Mar 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>implying that good games can be made within six months to a year, before the others jump on the 3DS bandwagon.


----------



## Horus (Mar 26, 2010)

My friends just love giving away my secrets to cope with life.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's implying that there are games being developed that haven't been publicly announced yet.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 28, 2010)

=o

The 3DS... Imagine the possibilities...


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You annoy me like hell Tye.  Talk about your boyfriend's rooster and other junk.  You said you would never bring him up and you still are.  And I bet something would break your boyfriend up if you cheat on him.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I would _never_ bring him up. I said I would do it less, which I have been doing.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> =o
> 
> The 3DS... Imagine the possibilities...


...That is the greatest idea ever.

And, it has motion control!

Jiggle jiggle.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the ninja gaiden team on the phone, STAT!


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 28, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead or Alive 3DS.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! 

*high fives*


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boys.. it's called pr0nz or drunk women   .... HAVE FUN!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pr0nz and drunk women don't work the same way as this.


----------

